# Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..



## Lütten_Schieter (7. November 2015)

Moin Leute!
Ich bin noch ganz neu hier und hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da ich verstärkt immer wieder Angler an  der Elbe sehe und ich mich an früher erinnere, wie ich noch mit einem  Bambusstock, einer Angelschnur + Haken, und einem Korken als Pose bei uns zu Hause am See saß und Karpfen  geangelt habe oder mit meinem Opa Schleien. Da mir momentan ein Hobby fehlt hab ich mir überlegt das  angeln wieder anzugehen und erhoffe mir ein wenig Starthilfe. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, was ich als "Leihe" (habe ja früher schon geangelt) alles so brauche?
Ich habe noch keinen Angelschein und gehe mal stark davon aus, dass ich erst einen Schein machen muss oder? Kann mir da jemand sagen was das ungefähr kostet, wie lange das dauert und wo man das in Hamburg machen kann?

Desweiteren bräuchte ich natürlich eine Ausrüstung. Würde mir da jemand helfen und mir sagen was ich alles brauche um vor allem auf Zander in der Elbe zu gehen? Am besten bestellt man sich das wohl im Internet oder? Ich komme zwar finanziell ganz gut über die Runden, aber es darf gerne im unteren Preissegment bleiben. 

Sehr würde ich mich natürlich über jemanden freuen, bei dem oder mit dem ich mal mitlaufen dürfte und der mir ein wenig was zeigen kann. Sowohl zum angeln als auch zur wahl des richtigen spots. Ich würde auch ein Tee oder ein Bier mitbringen. 

Hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen. Wenn doch, darf natürlich gern ergänzt werden.

Ich hoffe auf rege beteiligung. 
Bis dann LG -Jan


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Moin Jan,wegen der Sportfischerprüfung kannst Du Dich hier schlau machen,oder bei einem Verein der Dein Intresse hat.
Zum Zanderangeln tut sich die Frage auf mit Naturköder oder Kunstköder.Würde einen Angelladen Deines Vertrauens aufsuchen und mich beraten lassen,auf blauen Dunst im Internet irgendwas bestellen rate ich Dir ab,Du mußt schon wissen was Du brauchst.
Aber mach erstmal Deine Prüfung,dann kannst Du mich gerne wieder anschreiben,würde mich auch zur Verfügung stellen beim Besuch im Angelladen und Dich auf Deine ersten Angeltouren begleiten.#h


Sportfischerprüfung
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/fischerlehrgaenge-angelpruefungen.html


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Hallo. Ich kann mich Norbi nur anschließen.  Mach dich erst einmal für die Prüfung schlau, dann siehst du weiter. Wegen der Ausrüstung, würde ich dir auch zum Fachgeschäft raten. Wenn es ein guter Laden ist wird man sich dort Deiner gern und kompetent annehmen.  Aber warum willst du dir deinen Start ins Anglerleben gleich mit einem der zickigsten Fische,die es in Deutschland gibt, so schwer machen. Ich angele nun schon seit 32 Jahren und ich habe den Zander bis heute nicht begriffen. In der Zeit habe ich VIER!!!! Zander gefangen, alle Untermaßig und Zufallstreffer. Lerne erst das Spinnen richtig, nicht nur das am Wasser, sondern auch das im Vereinsheim und zu Hause und dann wenn du Barsch und Hecht vernünftig kannst, kannst du dich doch an den Zander wagen. So sehe ich einen "Jungangler" der nach eindm Jahr sein Tackle in die Ecke schmeißt und wegen mangelnen  Erfolg, Frust schiebt. Und hier gibt es schon genug Angler, die dann fragen: Was mache ich falsch.


----------



## PAFischer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Hallo Norbi,

Du hast Ihm ja geschrieben, dass er ERST seine Prüfung machen soll und er sich DANN gerne wieder bei Dir melden kann.
Dass der Lütten aber nicht innerhalb von 5 Tagen nen Kurs findet, absolviert und die Prüfung macht ist doch klar.
Vielleicht ist er ja auch unterwegs, oder oder oder...

Gib dem Jung doch Zeit. #h


----------



## Norbi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Hast Recht|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Moin Moin Norbi #6

drei mal werden wir noch wach, heissa dann is Norbitach


Ps. ich werde euer Chauffeur sein , beim Besuch in den Angelläden ,von HH bis Kaki.



|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Nobbi...mit Dir fahr ich bis nach Grönland:m|wavey:


----------



## GDezign (23. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Der Thread kommt mir wie gerufen... ist hier noch jemand Wach 
Ich bin ein Firsch gelernter Angler und suche in Hamburg Spots wo man als neuling erstmal relativ ungestört ist damit man keinem sein Haken um die Ohren haut, ich habe eine DAM Effzett 2.40 cm 10 - 50 g WG und möchte gerne gummifische werfen. Kann mir wer da ein paar Tipps geben ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*



GDezign schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Firsch gelernter Angler und suche in Hamburg Spots wo man als neuling erstmal relativ ungestört ist ......und möchte gerne gummifische werfen.



Im Moment möchte wohl so ziemlich jeder ungestört sein, wenn er in Hamburg Gummifische werfen will.......

Nach der Schonzeit ..... findest Du in der Hafencity bestimmt eine Menge Kollegen, die Dir etliche Tipps geben können / werden #6


----------



## Allroundtalent (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Im Moment wirst du in der Hafencity nur die Barschangler finden. Der Zander hat noch Schonzeit. 
Gummifisch geht natürlich trotzdem, sollte aber aus moralischen Gründen eher dem Zielfisch Barsch entsprechend angepasst werden, damit nicht zu viele Zander als "Beifang" dabei sind. 

Eine moralische Grundsatzdiskussion zum Einsatz von Kunstködern in der Schonzeit der Zander bitte ich nicht loszutreten. #6


----------



## Carsten_ (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Ich angele jetzt ein Jahr und kann dir auch raten klein anzufangen.
Ich konnte das erste halbe Jahr für wenig Geld in die Niederlande zum Angeln, 33,- kostet der Vispass und ich habe nur rund 70km bis zu Grenze. Da ich eh Camper bin konnte ich das Angenehme mit dem ehhh noch Angenehmeren verbinden. :q

 Das Spinnen hat mir recht schnell wenig Spaß gemacht und erst durch Kleinfisch angeln, wo ich 20 Fische am Tag gefangen habe, hatte ich auch mal richtig Kontakt mit der Materie. Sonst stehst du wirklich viel am Wasser ohne ERfolgserlebnisse zu haben. Zwischendurch wollte ich die Plörren schon hinschmeißen. |bigeyes

 Naja und beim Klamotten kaufen kann man am Anfang auch erstmal auf Nummer sicher gehen ob man dabei bleibt bevor man für hunderte Teuros Ausrüstung kauft. |uhoh:

 Mein erstes Jahr:

 - Vispass Niederlande 2015 für 33,-
 - Lidl Angelset 30,-
 - 5 Angeln mit Futteral bei den Kleinanzeigen 60,-
 - Sportfischerprüfung nach gut 6 Monaten 50,-
 - Fischereischein 16,-
 - Jahreskarte 2016 für 60,-
 - Vispass 2016 für 33,-

 Und dann kommt das ganze optionale, brandneue Ruten, tolles Dreibein, neue/andere Schnüre ... usw ...
 Da ist nach oben natürlich kein Limit gesetzt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Das Spinnen hat mir recht schnell wenig Spaß gemacht und erst durch Kleinfisch angeln, wo ich 20 Fische am Tag gefangen habe, hatte ich auch mal richtig Kontakt mit der Materie. Sonst stehst du wirklich viel am Wasser ohne ERfolgserlebnisse zu haben. Zwischendurch wollte ich die Plörren schon hinschmeißen. |bigeyes



[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

ALLES richtig gemacht.

Basics als Praktischer Grundstein für alles folgende.


----------



## GDezign (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Hey Danke für die beteiligung, ich weiß das Zander Schonzeit hat und möchte diesen Fisch auch nicht gezielt beangeln, Barsch ist das ziel habe mir extra ein wenig kleinere Gummifische geholt. 

@Carsten_ Das Spinfischen ist für mich gere eine angenehme Winteroption da man was zu tun  hat bei Kälte. Die Pose werde ich im Sommer auspacken.

Momentanes Tackle:

DAM Effzett Optimus 2,40 cm 10-50 WG
Shimano exchange 2500 FD
Rapalla Sling Bag Pro Limeted Edition <3 (erster Hochzeitstag hat sich gelohnt)


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*



GDezign schrieb:


> Rapalla Sling Bag Pro Limeted Edition <3 (*erster Hochzeitstag hat sich gelohnt*)


 
 DAS wollen wir gar nicht wissen :m

 Wenn Du zum Üben auf Barsche willst, mach mal ein paar Meter von der Ohlsdorfer Schleuse abwärts in der Nähe der zahlreichen Brücken.

 Good luck #6


----------



## GDezign (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> DAS wollen wir gar nicht wissen :m
> 
> Wenn Du zum Üben auf Barsche willst, mach mal ein paar Meter von der Ohlsdorfer Schleuse abwärts in der Nähe der zahlreichen Brücken.
> 
> Good luck #6


Meine Freude sollte die euerer sein |offtopic|supergri

Werde ich gleich mal Google anschmeißen. Kennt sich jemand mit freien Gewässern nähe Farmsen aus ? Leider ist auf www.elbetreff.de nicht alles eingezeichnet an Gewässer.


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Anfängerfragen zu Equipment und und und..*

Sonst PN doch mal zandermichi ( hier im Board ) an.
 Das ist 'ne Koryphäe bzgl. Deiner Fragen.


----------

